# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أعلنت شركة msi عن الكمبيوتر المكتبي ae2070 بمواصفات رائعة

## mohamed73

*أعلنت شركة MSI عن الكمبيوتر المكتبي AE2070 بمواصفات رائعة*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *قامت شركة MSI بالإعلان عن الكمبيوتر المكتبي AE2070 بمواصفات رائعة*   * ماذا تريد أكثر من .. شاشة 20 إنش بدرجة وضوح 1600×900 بيكسل تعمل  باللمس وتحمل واجهة Wind Touch UI , معالج 3.1GHz Core i3 , معالج  الرسوميات NVIDIA GeForce GT540M , قرص صلب 500 جيجابايت , محرك اقراص DVD  قاريء وناسخ , منفذ USB 3.0 , نظام تشغيل ويندوز 7 .*   *لا توجد اي معلومات عن السعر وموعد طرحه للاسواق* .

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

